# Pathfinder 17T Review



## tarpon29 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey guys, im sure you all have been asked this a lot. As of now im just getting ideas on flats boats, i'll hopefully be ready to buy one by the summer. I'd be fishing mostly in Mosquito Lagoon and Indian River. From what i've read about the Pathfinder 17T it seems like it'd be the best bet. Im 19 so i don't have too much to spend and i want a easy to use flats boat. Any knowledge or experience on the Pathfinder 17T, or any other suggestions would be great. Thanks guys


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I use to own a 17T. For protected waters it was a great little boat. You can find some good deals out there. If you have any specific questions ask away!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

How did your stringers hold up, Jan? I know several 17T owners who have had major hull issues, but those boys drove their boats hard.....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Stringers were never an issue on my year (2000). The problem from my understanding were in the early years, 97-98 or 98-99 not sure which ones exactly. Also from what I have been told, if the stringers were to have let go they would have a long time ago and "should" have been addressed. 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## tarpon29 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, i also have noticed that most of them come equiped with 40 hp. Is that sufficient? Let say i take two guys out, i have a hard time seeing that thing even move. Im probably wrong but im just checking.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Mine had a 60... go with that!


----------



## tarpon29 (Oct 27, 2009)

haha alright! thanks a lot for all the help


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Is there anything differnt between the T17 and a Tailfisher ?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, lots... Tunnel, topdeck, hatches, fit and finish...


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

this means no tunnel on a Tailfisher?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

they changed the tunnel design.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Pathfinder tunnel (1700-T) with the side binnacle control weighs about 650 lbs. 

The tailfisher, while it's the next generation of that hull, weighs about 500lbs more. 

If you're looking for a super-light tunnel skiff, the 1700-T is pretty much in a class by itself. It has limitations, but it's also pretty awesome in it's element.

-T


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> Pathfinder tunnel (1700-T) with the side binnacle control weighs about 650 lbs.
> 
> The tailfisher, while it's the next generation of that hull, weighs about 500lbs more.
> 
> ...


"weighs about 500lbs more" what if we put it on the scale before Curtis adds Beer and Ice ?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > Pathfinder tunnel (1700-T) with the side binnacle control weighs about 650 lbs.
> >
> > The tailfisher, while it's the next generation of that hull, weighs about 500lbs more.
> >
> ...


1700-T tunnel is so big you could stuff a 55-gallon drum of beer under there and call it a flat-bottom boat!!

 










-T


----------

